# Grumpy, miserable wife



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

I really dont know whats the matter with her sometimes. If shes tired, hungry, been busy in work, someone else upset her, or anything she gets in a really bad mood. And if its that time of the month I can look out.

Completely impossible. She snaps at me, nags me.

Last weekend she was away and when she was there told me how much she misses me etc. Comes back this week and has been in a foul mood all week !!!!

Maybe I just dont understand women....


----------



## only_diana (Mar 5, 2010)

this will help you. 
YouTube - Joel Osteen on Marriage, Commitment, Relationships


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

So stop puttin up with it, use humor to lift her mood and on top of it all don't be scared of her reaction. 

Yes, some women can be an emotional rollercoaster sometimes (me included). I've had days when i wake up angry as hell for no reason whatsoever. Of course i learned that and i try make myself feel better and try to be even nicer than usual to people around me. Trick is if i push a bit and am nice despite my bad mood, people around will like me and respond by being nice with actually ends up making me feel better. Your wife may not have realized that though. 

As for 'Last weekend she was away and when she was there told me how much she misses me etc. Comes back this week and has been in a foul mood all week !!!!' same happened with me and my husband. Why it happened, no clue. But he's definately more stressed out and snappy. Just to prove that men can be like that too.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Some people think that it's ok to take out their emotions on those closest to them-and so they do. As long as you tolerate it, nothing will change. 

There is a fine line between supporting someone and putting up with mistreatment. A spouse can be there to listen to one express anger, sadness, simple frustration with the realities of life. But acting out because of those (normal) feelings is where things go wrong. 

Sometimes all we need when we are acting childish (by taking out our emotions on others), is for someone to recognize our feelings, label them for us, and give us a hug. It's almost a cliche to say "Wow, you sound really _____; let me give you a hug," but that's b/c it works. 

If you respond differently to her, she may begin to respond differently to you. Offer support to her while she has these unpleasant feelings, but don't let her blame you for them or treat you poorly b/c she's feeling them. If she won't let you comfort her, walk away, and tell her you will support her when she can stop directing her unpleasant feelings at you.


----------



## Mo Simpson (Jun 3, 2009)

You need to talk to her! You need to tell her how her mood is affecting you and how it's driving you away, because it soon will be if it isn't already.

Just because you're married, it doesn't give her the right to use you as an emotional punchbag. She needs to step up and learn to talk about what's eating her and not keep it all inside festering away.

Don't put up with! Talk to her.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

You need to talk to her , find out whats bothering her , your clearly not happy ! 
Everyones intitled to having a bad day ...but to be moody all week with out a cause need to be talked about .


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Shes better now... She did aplogise today. I think it was a mixture of being tired, busy at work and OTB.


----------

